# Changeing keyboard toggle key



## znanie (Mar 30, 2010)

Hello,

I am using the ru.koi8-r keymap.  It toggles between English and Russian by pressing the CapsLock key.  I would like to have it toggle by using the right Alt key.

Looking at the keymap, can't figure out how it's done.

Thanks for any help or direction.

Kirill


----------



## Bunyan (Mar 30, 2010)

This is how I do it using Left WinKey:

```
Section "InputDevice"
	Identifier  "Keyboard0"
	Driver      "kbd"
	Option  "XkbOptions" "grp:lwin_toggle,grp_led:scroll"
```


----------



## znanie (Mar 31, 2010)

Thanks.

I should have said:  In text mode. 

The kdbcontrol program loads a keyboard map.  You can dump the map and look at the key assignments.  It lists scan codes and key assignments.  The caplocks key toggles the keyboard to cyrillic.  Don't know how to match scan code to key or figure out how to change the toggle.

Kirill


----------

